# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Durateston

## DEVLDOG

sust 250/Brazil

----------


## Jack87

One of the best sustanons you can buy...

----------


## hardgainer1

thank god I just stuck one in my leg! Ive got a whole cycle coming of them, I cant wait....

----------

